# حصري 438 كتــــــــاب للإلـــــــكـــــتـــرونـــيات ادخل وحمل على قد ماتقدر !



## Omar Mekkawy (27 أغسطس 2011)

:56: السلام عليكم إخواني الكرام :56:
كيف حالكم إخواني ؟ إن شاء الله بخير 

:84: كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك :84:

اليوم سنتكلم عن موضوع حصري !

 لقد وجدت لكم 438 كتاب للالكترونيات 
طبعا عدد الكتب مهوووووووووول جداً جداً :8:
أتمنى أن تفيدكم هذه المجموعة في تعلم الإلكترونيات و حل مشاكلكم 

:8: للأسف عدد الصور كبيييير جداً و لن تكفي الموضوع :8:

*••.•´¯`•.•• ( صور من داخل المكتبة ) ••.•´¯`•.••*​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
و هذه صورة قبل نهاية المجموعة الكبيرة​



​ 
ملاحظة : هذه المجموعة ليست لهندسة الالكترونيات فقط بل هندسة الكهرباء عاامةً " هندسة الالكترونيات و هندسة الاتصالات و غير ذلك ..... " 

:8: أليست كثيرة و هناك أكثر من ذلك بكثيييير :8:

و مفاجاة هذه الكتب الإلكترونية على موقع " كتب " 
و الرواااااابط مدى الحياة إن شاء الله 

تفضلوا بالدخول

من فضلكم إخواني الكرام :
يرجى الرد بعد مشاهدة الرابط و ليس قبل مشاهدته

:20: وإذا استحق الموضوع التقييم فأرجوا تقييمه :20: 

:56: وشكراً جزيلاً لكم :56:​


----------



## م عامر (27 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (27 أغسطس 2011)

العفو أخي الكريم 
هذا واجبي 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## العامل لأجله (28 أغسطس 2011)

بوركت أخي على هذا الجهد الفذ 
و كل عام و أنت طيب


----------



## maher_guizeni (28 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (28 أغسطس 2011)

العامل لأجله قال:


> بوركت أخي على هذا الجهد الفذ
> و كل عام و أنت طيب




* العفو أخي الكريم *
* هذا واجبي *
* وكل عام وانتم بخير *​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (28 أغسطس 2011)

maher_guizeni قال:


> *جزاك الله كل الخير*



شكراً لك أخي الكريم 
وكل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## eng_egp (28 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## محمود المليجى (28 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخى


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (28 أغسطس 2011)

eng_egp قال:


>




*شكراً لك أخي الكريم *
* وكل عام وانتم بخير*​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (28 أغسطس 2011)

محمود المليجى قال:


> مشكور اخى


*
العفو أخي الكريم *
*و شكرا جزيلاً لك *​


----------



## طالب جديد2010 (29 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (29 أغسطس 2011)

طالب جديد2010 قال:


> مشكووووووووووور



*العفو أخي الكريم 
و شكرا جزيلاً لك *


----------



## asm20 (31 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (31 أغسطس 2011)

*العفو أخي الكريم 
و شكرا جزيلاً لك على ردك 
وكل عام وانتم بخير
*


----------



## acer.7 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور

:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:

:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:

:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:

:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:

:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:

:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## على المرسى (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## a.s.a (10 أكتوبر 2011)

* الله يجزاك خير *


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (14 أكتوبر 2011)

acer.7 قال:


> مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
> مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
> مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
> مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
> ...



العفو أخي الكريم 
وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (14 أكتوبر 2011)

على المرسى قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير




جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم 
وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك
بالتوفيق​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (14 أكتوبر 2011)

a.s.a قال:


> * الله يجزاك خير *



جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم 
وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك
بالتوفيق​


----------



## mustafatel (14 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## a.alkareem (15 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير
ان شاء الله فى ميزان الحسنات​


----------



## راشد تانى (16 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وفى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## supernamir (18 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق و شكرا لك


----------



## abuhuaf (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يجزاك الخير كاه عاجله واجله


----------



## tuiguine (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك علي هذا الجهد لجميل


----------



## ادور (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررر كتير لكم


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

mustafatel قال:


> Thank you very much



 you are welcome ​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

a.alkareem قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير
> ان شاء الله فى ميزان الحسنات​




*:34: شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم :34:
:34: هذا من زوقك :34:
:84: وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك :84: 
*​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

راشد تانى قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وفى ميزان حسناتك




*:34: شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم :34:
:34: هذا من زوقك :34:
:84: وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك :84: 
​*


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

supernamir قال:


> بالتوفيق و شكرا لك




*:34: شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم :34:
:34: هذا من زوقك :34:
:84: وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك :84: 
​*


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

abuhuaf قال:


> الله يجزاك الخير كاه عاجله واجله



*آمين أخي الكريم *
*:34: شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم :34:​*
* :34: هذا من زوقك :34:​*
* :84: وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك :84: ​*
*​*
*بالــــــــــــــتوفيق*​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

tuiguine قال:


> شكرا لك علي هذا الجهد لجميل




*:34: شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم :34:
:34: هذا من زوقك :34:
:84: وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك :84: 
​*


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

ادور قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررر كتير لكم





*:34: شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم :34:
:34: هذا من زوقك :34:
:84: وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك :84: 
​*


----------



## MSTR MEDO (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## MSTR MEDO (12 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد رسول الله


----------



## mustafa' (13 نوفمبر 2011)

it's great 10x


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (18 نوفمبر 2011)

mustafa' قال:


> it's great 10x





mstr medo قال:


> محمد رسول الله





mstr medo قال:


> شكرا



العفو إخواني الكرام 
وشكراً جزيلاً لكم 
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## salam 68 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

اين رابط التحميل


----------



## Baraa Esam (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع المفيد
لقد استفدت كثيرا
دمت تألقا ^_^


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (10 يناير 2012)

Baraa Esam قال:


> شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع المفيد
> لقد استفدت كثيرا
> دمت تألقا ^_^



العفو أخي الكريم 

هذا من زوقك 


 و تحياتي لك ​


----------



## صلاح شوقى (10 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العيون الدامعة (10 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووور وبارك الله بجهودك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## blue blue (11 يناير 2012)

thanx


----------



## bebetostar (12 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا وزدنا علما


----------



## م.تميم الأمير (12 يناير 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير وبارك الله بك ....
والأجمل أن جميع الكتب على ما يبدو باللغة العربية
جهد مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## قمر الأقمار (13 يناير 2012)

يسلمو يسلمو يسلمو ايديك كثييييييييييير عل هالكتب


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (14 يناير 2012)

[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"]

[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]​[/SIZE]


[SIZE=+0][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"]

[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/SIZE]​​[/SIZE]​[/SIZE]​[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]

شكرى وتقديرى [/SIZE]​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (16 يناير 2012)

محمد حمدى ناصف قال:


> [SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0]http://www.almohandes.org/vb/redire...ah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gifhttp://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gifhttp://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gifhttp://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gifhttp://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gifhttp://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gifhttp://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gifhttp://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gifhttp://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif
> 
> ​[/SIZE]
> 
> ...





قمر الأقمار قال:


> يسلمو يسلمو يسلمو ايديك كثييييييييييير عل هالكتب





م.تميم الأمير قال:


> الله يجزيك الخير وبارك الله بك ....
> والأجمل أن جميع الكتب على ما يبدو باللغة العربية
> جهد مشكور أخي الكريم





bebetostar قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا وزدنا علما





blue blue قال:


> thanx





العيون الدامعة قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووور وبارك الله بجهودك وجزاك كل خير





صلاح شوقى قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



العفو إخواني الكرام 
وشكراً جزيلاً لكم على ردكم 
 وآسف على التأخر بالرد عليكم ​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (16 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ..موضوع قيم كاخيه (الكبير) الموجود في قسم المدنية

جدير بالذكر ان صديقي عمر من مهندسي المستقبل إن شاء الله ..رغم مشاركاته القيمة التي نراها في قسمكم العامر وفي قسمنا ايضا وبقية الاقسام
والحمد لله قد اقنعته بان قسم المدنية افضل له من بقية الاقسام


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (16 يناير 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا ..موضوع قيم كاخيه (الكبير) الموجود في قسم المدنية
> 
> جدير بالذكر ان صديقي عمر من مهندسي المستقبل إن شاء الله ..رغم مشاركاته القيمة التي نراها في قسمكم العامر وفي قسمنا ايضا وبقية الاقسام
> والحمد لله قد اقنعته بان قسم المدنية افضل له من بقية الاقسام :d



هههههههه
ده من زوقك والله 

:78: شكل كدة هاتحصل خناقة بين القسمين :78:
وشكراً جزيلاً لك 
​


----------

